# New Batteries



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just acquired, free, 2 HUGE industrial type batteries new in box. They are approximately 150lbs each and 10x25x11 high. I don't know what type they are but do know they are used for indoor riding floor buffers and polishers you would see in a large mall or hospital. They are 12v 200 amp hour and the rest is Greek and I think just markings from the manufacturer see pictures below.

Any ideas on if this would be worth it for my OB? Obviously I would only have room for 1 at a time under the propane cover, if it fits, but could take the second as a spare for dry camping and inverter use. I'm just curious if this is better than the 2 dealer interstates I have now, they are 3 years old and still work but loose power after about 3 days of normal use, no inverter of very little less than an hour just lights and heater and fridge.



















Oh ya, I'm not concerned with the extra tongue weight of one battery.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

FREE the best kind of beer (battery)!!

I think it would be worth a try to see how they work.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

SOLAR BATTERY

Dude -- at 200 aH each -- you could charge both of them up -- and dry camp for a week easily --

Of course at 120 pounds -- OUCH ...

But from what I read -- these are some top of the line Solar Cells -- (amoung obviously other things)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Forget what all the others are saying....you don't want to use those in your Outback. You'll have nothing but trouble.

I, being the nice guy that I am, would be willing to allow you to ship them to me. I'd be forced to accept them, but I'd find _something_ to do with them.





















Did I mention I dry camp?


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks for the link Ghosty







I don't understand most if not all of it but will check it out.

My thought for now is to maybe make a tray of some kind to hold both batteries and run them through my 1500w inverter and when I want AC (electric at the outlets) I can turn on the inverter and the rest of the time leave the original 2 12v for normal day to day stuff with the inverter off. Do you think I could mount a frame behind the bumper for the batteries. I already have a welded class IV hitch. Just run the cord to the rear and use a 20A adapter to my inverter.

More ideas?


----------



## skylane (Oct 28, 2007)

They would be really good if they werent subjected to the vibration of the road...they aren't mean't to be moved and hauled, vibration will kill them,
but for the price they are in fact priceless....just expect them or be ready for them to die soon.

just reread the full post I could be alllllllll wet
sorry


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Thanks for the link Ghosty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been dreaming/scheming a similar setup. I have a 2000W inverter and was considering putting 1 or 2 large batteries in the truck in a box. I could then run a switched charging line from the truck to the batteries to allow charging while I drive. When I needed 120V, I could flip open the box and fire up the inverter and power anything I need. This gives flexibility with power, a backup power supply for the trailer, and a use for one of my upfitter switches.







(Just don't tell DW yet







)


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

2500Ram said:


> I just acquired, free, 2 HUGE industrial type batteries new in box. They are approximately 150lbs each and 10x25x11 high. I don't know what type they are but do know they are used for indoor riding floor buffers and polishers you would see in a large mall or hospital. They are 12v 200 amp hour and the rest is Greek and I think just markings from the manufacturer see pictures below.
> 
> Any ideas on if this would be worth it for my OB? Obviously I would only have room for 1 at a time under the propane cover, if it fits, but could take the second as a spare for dry camping and inverter use. I'm just curious if this is better than the 2 dealer interstates I have now, they are 3 years old and still work but loose power after about 3 days of normal use, no inverter of very little less than an hour just lights and heater and fridge.
> 
> ...


If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!







I'd even throw in a case of your favorite beer


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Nice deal. Sealed batteries should be good "inside" like say the rear storage under the couch (behind the axle = lighter tongue weight). Get a good Perko Off/A/Both/B switch for real easy livin.







Maybe get two switches to crossover the charger to "off" battery.









Color me jealous,
Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4Griffins said:


> If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...I already called dibs...


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...I already called dibs...








[/quote]

He'd have to ship it to you though! I only live 30 minutes away


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

4Griffins said:


> If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...I already called dibs...








[/quote]

He'd have to ship it to you though! I only live 30 minutes away
























[/quote]
With fuel prices these days, it would probably be cheaper to ship them


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...I already called dibs...








[/quote]

He'd have to ship it to you though! I only live 30 minutes away
























[/quote]
With fuel prices these days, it would probably be cheaper to ship them








[/quote]

Yea....what she said!!


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you find that you just can't use both, I will gladly drive down to the springs and take one off your hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey now...I already called dibs...








[/quote]

He'd have to ship it to you though! I only live 30 minutes away
























[/quote]
With fuel prices these days, it would probably be cheaper to ship them








[/quote]

Yea....what she said!!








[/quote]


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

No shipping or giving away.

Back on topic for ideas please.

Bill.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Update, this battery doesn't really like my inverter and coffee pot. It did brew my coffee but the coffee pot overloaded my 1200w 2400w surge inverter. Oh well I like my percolator anyway. So I leave the inverter on and throw on a 500w halogen shop light. The inverter shut off after exactly 1 hour due to the voltage drop 10.3 v on the posts.

Shut off the inverter and it's climbing backup to 11.86 and rising a 10th every second or so, I'll see where it stops. So are there cells in these batteries. That link didn't really didn't say but I would only assume there are. The other battery is on the charger and I can't play with that one until tomorrow.

So in conclusion either my inverter draws too much and drains the battery too fast or this battery is bad, I had the same problem with 2 12v Trojan batteries on my old popup so I quit using my inverter. the battery had been sitting for over a year with no use so maybe it needs a few cycles to perk it back up. I'm going to try my little 150w 300w surge (all the power I really need) for tv sat stuff etc and see how long I can run that.

Other ideas on the batteries or thoughts if this one might have a bad cell or do you think it just needs some cycles to bring it back to life?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Other ideas on the batteries or thoughts if this one might have a bad cell or do you think it just needs some cycles to bring it back to life?


Why not give it a little more time/cycles to see if it can come back from the dead?

If it does, they might be good in a boat for a trolling motor...in the back of a truck for a "spare" battery (via some long cables)...what about around the campground to light up the area with a 12v lamp? 12v blender would also be high on my list.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Ok it came back up to 12.87v I turned on the same inverter and now have a small load, the type I would be using for my satellite dish and lcd. After 30 minutes the battery is at 12.73v with no recharge just the 20 minute off cycle of the inverter.

Still playing.

Soooo if this does work it looks like I can't use big loads on the inverter (could be a problem with my inverter, or battery at this point)

So my thoughts are still to use one or both batteries to run just the outlets in the trailer for said tv equipment and some light usage. I would obviously turn off the breakers for the water heater, inverter/converter, ac, switch the fridge to propane just about all breakers that aren't required to run my outlets.

With that said will the trailer still draw power from the inverter if nothing is plugged in? I know my inverter drains the battery just being turned on so my question is on the AC side of the trailer. Is there still a draw from the AC source and what about current loss, will the inverter be working double time to feed the 5 outlets in the trailer with nothing plugged in? Meaning will I be better off using an extension cord and bypassing the entire trailer wiring.

Thanks again.

Bill.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> With that said will the trailer still draw power from the inverter if nothing is plugged in? I know my inverter drains the battery just being turned on so my question is on the AC side of the trailer. Is there still a draw from the AC source and what about current loss, will the inverter be working double time to feed the 5 outlets in the trailer with nothing plugged in? Meaning will I be better off using an extension cord and bypassing the entire trailer wiring.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Bill.


The outlets shouldn't draw anything, but if you just plug the trailer in, it will work to power all 12V systems plus the Refrigerator, etc. You'll want to make sure the necessary circuit breakers are off.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

There are no parasitic AC loads. So running the outlets off the inverter will not drain the battery fast then bypassing the outlets. The inverter will use power to idle and maintain 120 vac even if there are no loads. The amount of power depends on the inverter but unless you need it I would turn it off.


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> Update, this battery doesn't really like my inverter and coffee pot. It did brew my coffee but the coffee pot overloaded my 1200w 2400w surge inverter. Oh well I like my percolator anyway. So I leave the inverter on and throw on a 500w halogen shop light. The inverter shut off after exactly 1 hour due to the voltage drop 10.3 v on the posts.
> ...


Sounds like the battery is near spec. Found this link. Hope it helps. If you have a separate charger that has a recondition mode you might try it. It has help me "repair" a wounded (drained) battery.

$.02's
Scott


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Well it's still running fine on the inverter on original charge after running the coffee pot and 500w halogen bulb for an hour and killing the battery, with a dvd, lcd and converter something taking the RCA out from the dvd to coax for the lcd. It ran for over an hour since I last checked. it was at 12.61v when I left and 12.56v when I came home.

Since I've only had the inverter on with a small load since 3:20pm mtn time now 7:15pm the inverter has been on and small loads applied. DVD, LCD and converter mentioned above. Original voltage after 20 minute inverter shutoff was 12.87v at 3:20 now at 7:15 the voltage is 12.56v. I think it's a winner.

I did try to power up our 36" CRT tube tv with a 100' 14 gauge cord and that was a BIG NOPE. So I'm still skeptical of running the inverter through the camper wire but will try it this weekend with one and or both batteries. My test is going to be leaving all the lights on (every one) with DVD, LCD SAT receiver on and see how long it lasts. All breakers off except for the outlets, fridge off.

I'm hopeful again after my initial disappointment. I think the batteries don't like heavy loads but rather a constant small load.

Stay tuned.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> There are no parasitic AC loads. So running the outlets off the inverter will not drain the battery fast then bypassing the outlets. The inverter will use power to idle and maintain 120 vac even if there are no loads. The amount of power depends on the inverter but unless you need it I would turn it off.


100% agree but in my post above I tried to use a 100' 14gauge extension cord to power (granted a LARGE 36" CRT tv) and it was a no go. This was done to try to simulate the wire in the OB to each outlet. There is a current loss for every foot of distance it has to travel, now this can be remedied by the inverter going larger or gauge of cable going larger again. Now I can only assume the OB is wired with 14 gauge wire and there must be about 100' of it to power the 5+ outlets, maybe less, a lot less. I'm going to put my LCD on the same 100' cord and see how it likes that.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Update and new question.

I gave up on my 1200w inverter, it just drains way too much juice running. I'm now using my little 150w inverter to power a 13"crt dvd combo and it's been running since Saturday 12:00pm and still going 2:35pm today so over 48 hours and the charge is still at 12.77 volts started at 13.3v dc. This is using both batteries so I think I've got a setup I can use.

Question is I intend to plug in the camper to my little inverter and only use it for small items, tv's dvd's etc all have been powered by this inverter with no problems in the past. All breakers off at the box for the trailer. When the furnace kicks on will it try to run on 110v or automatically run on the other 2 12v house batteries? I want the furnace to use the OB batteries and the outlets to run on my inverter. Is that possible? or will the furnace try to run on AC and kill my inverter shutting it off? Anyone know if the breaker is off for the furnace will it still run, and how, AC or DC powered.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2500Ram said:


> Update and new question.
> 
> I gave up on my 1200w inverter, it just drains way too much juice running. I'm now using my little 150w inverter to power a 13"crt dvd combo and it's been running since Saturday 12:00pm and still going 2:35pm today so over 48 hours and the charge is still at 12.77 volts started at 13.3v dc. This is using both batteries so I think I've got a setup I can use.
> 
> ...


The furnace runs off the 12V system. So, if you have isolated that from the 120V, you should be ok.


----------

